# Couple Questions



## kmarv (Feb 8, 2008)

What is the closest boat launch to the Pass in P-Cola?

Where is the closest slip and do they have transient rates?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

someone else will know the name but there used to be a launch at the old Rustys/ Southwind Marinawhich is the closest unlessyou can get on the navy base. Shermans cove at the base is the closest.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

my answer is not as clear as it should be...southwind marina has slips and a launch.


----------

